# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Symmetry Solutions & MarkForged Partner for Distribution Agreement

## Brian_Krassenstein

As the MarkForged’s Mark One Carbon 3D printer is poised to take the design and engineering world by storm, Symmetry Solutions has been chosen to market its sales in North America. The Mark One offers something entirely new to the world in 3D printing strength, offering users the potential to print with materials such as carbon, fiberglass, and Kevlar in a truly revolutionary process. Symmetry Solutions was chosen by MarkForged due to their excellence in business, sales and marketing, and due to their solid existing customer base.  More details about this partnership can be found at the article here: http://3dprint.com/36817/markforged-symmetry-solutions/

Below is a picture of the Mark One 3D Printer:

----------

